# Kitten chattering... Is it normal?



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

One of my two kittens constanly chatters at toys. He gets this crazy look in his eyes and his tail starts moving weirdly. I'm not sure he knows it's just a toy  Is it normal? My other kitten plays with the toys too but never chatters at anything.


----------



## Georgies Mum (Jan 28, 2012)

Georgie chatters all the time when she is in hunt mode. Especially if she can see birds outside our house, but her little toy mousey gets hunting sounds too! She was even chattering at small snowflakes when I left this morning. It's so funny! She makes a sort of clacking sound, like when humans click their tongue against the roof of their mouth (hard to explain without sound!).


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Ohhh good, so my Tim isn't the only one  I mean I've heard of cats chattering before but I've never actually seen it and we've had a ton of cats already, It's really a funny noise


----------



## Georgies Mum (Jan 28, 2012)

Georgie also plays fetch with tied up crisp packets. She will actually bring it back to us and wait for us to throw it again. Ahh cats, so amusing at times :thumbup:


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

What I love about cats is how unique they are, each has its very own characteristics and traits :smile5:
Here I just uploaded a video of my Tim chattering, does your Georgie do something like that?
Tim chattering - YouTube


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Seb does this when he's watching the birds from the window and when he's playing with his favourite mouse and his ping pong balls 

I think he's going to be a bit of a hunter when he goes out, just as long as he doesn't bring me presents


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

Yep my cat chatters at lights and shadows and does the flicky swayey tail thing.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

HeartofClass said:


> What I love about cats is how unique they are, each has its very own characteristics and traits :smile5:
> Here I just uploaded a video of my Tim chattering, does your Georgie do something like that?
> Tim chattering - YouTube


Your Tim is gorgeous :001_tt1: Seb does exactly that


----------



## Georgies Mum (Jan 28, 2012)

HeartofClass said:


> What I love about cats is how unique they are, each has its very own characteristics and traits :smile5:
> Here I just uploaded a video of my Tim chattering, does your Georgie do something like that?
> Tim chattering - YouTube


Oh my goodness,that is exactly the same noise. Makes me chuckle so much.


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Can you imagine putting them in the same room and playing, lolol all the chatter sounds :w00t:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Roesja, the cat of my youth, used to do that when obsesrving an insect or a bird....
Never heard any of my present cats do it, except for Xena, once.
But then, they usually hunt outside, so I will not be there to see and hear it


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

very normal - its a kind of cat 'bagsie its mine'


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

my kitten is very talkative compared to our older cat . today she nigh on gave me a heart attack . id just loaded the washing machine and turned it on and then i heard really loud miowing , i panniced and ran to the machine and looked in the door , she was still miowing but she wasnt in the machine , she was in with the tortoises chatting with them while they ate there lunch , she obviously thinks they are deaf or maybe its because they dont talk back


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

they don't chatter - mine chirp!! lol

Freddy does it all the time - when it's dinner time he chirps instead of miaows, and when i get home he does it too - i love it! 

Tilly's picked up on his habit and has started doing it too - see....animals can talk back!!! lol


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Frankie does exactly that too. And rumble constantly chirrups.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

mine both do it, kinda reminds me of a bird, first time i heard it i was like that cant be normal... i thought they had somehow got hold of a bird and it was trying to get free lol, mine do it as a kinda follow me thing, no matter where in the house they are if one does it the other one sprints to him, shadow also does it when hes lying on my face trying to kill me


----------

